# Socialization of an Adult



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

You can absolutely train a mature dog, socialization, pulling on leashes, everything. If I were you, I'd sign up for obedience lessons or if you can afford it, private lessons with a behaviorist. It will help with all Scooter's issues and help you to bond with him. A good reliable recall is really important and obedience lessons will help with that. On another note, 20 teeth had to be removed at only 4 years old!!! Yikes!!! He's so lucky you chose him


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks, Indiana. I'll look into a local class. We are a rural area and there isn't muh to choose from but I do know that one of the groomers in this area does offer obedience classes. My mom used her for the sheltie (that she ended up not keeping). Mom really liked the lady and loved what she saw in the "classroom". Mom did mention that some of the techniques weren't quite mainstream and actually caught her off guard a time or two, but she saw the results and was astonished. Apparently, the correction given wasn't what Mom was expecting, but she said the dogs in question, from that point on, looked at the trainer and the owners with absolute admiration. It certainly won't hurt to check it out. 

I had read somewhere that pups needed to be socialized before a certain age. So based on that, I wasn't sure that an adult could get past some of those issues that the lack of would cause. 

And yes, 20+ teeth! He still has the larger, longer canine teeth, but none of the teeny tiny ones. The shelter recommended soft foods because of this. He does get canned for his main diet, but he also tackles Max's dry kibble and can destroy a rawhide in just hours. His need to chew and work his mouth is still very apparent and I allow him all the opportunities to express that drive when I can. 

I'm the lucky one! He chose me! I only recognized that when he looked at me. He is a joy to have in our family. First grooming since he came here was yesterday. He's such a cutie!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow - lucky dog indeed! I think perhaps you need to separate out the issues, and work on them one at a time. Teaching a recall to a deaf dog may require some lateral thinking - I have heard of people using vibrating collars (NOT shock collars!), a blue torch/flashlight (less dangerous for the eyes than a pure white light), and a cheerleaders pompom on a stick, waved wildly to get the dogs attention! 

Socialising a dog that is over-enthusiastic is probably easier than working with one that has fear aggression issues, as long as you can moderate his rude (in dog terms) behaviour - do you know anyone with friendly, well socialised dogs you can meet up with? A good class would also give him opportunities to be around other dogs in a controlled environment. He is doing very well if he already has a cat for a friend - he is obviously doing something right!


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

fjm, the deaf dog is trained. He's not the one with the issues. When Max was a little younger, we noticed his hearing wasn't quite as acute. We started using hand signals when we gave a verbal command and I think it just stuck. He's very intelligent and didn't need to use much effort to learn. If he's getting to be a pain in our tail, getting into things when he shouldn't, I simply point, down the hall, and he knows that that is his signal to "go to bed". He'll go back to my bedroom and lie down for a bit. When he comes back out, he's a very well behaved boy! I can also just point to the porch or patio when we are outside and he knows that's the signal for "time to go inside". He doesn't venture outside the yard without me so I don't worry too much about a recall for him. Outside the yard, he's on a lead.

The new, little guy is the one I'm needing to work with. I'm going to call a local trainer Monday and see what I can do with her. I've also asked my FB friends for other recommendations for other trainers, those I haven't discovered. Never can have too many options. Scooter does fine with my mom's little yorkie. They are both enthusiastic though, and it takes a few minutes to get them both settled into play instead of "who's the boss". I still need to get Scooter one more vaccine, I think, before I enroll him in any class, though. His vaccine record from the shelter had his rabies, distemper, and all the other normal shots listed. But not the bordatella. He had kennel cough when he came home, passed it on to my big dog and both had to have meds. I think he needs to be completely vaccinated before I introduce him to other dogs. It was scary, watching them cough and gag. I don't want to do that again, nor do I want to pass that along to someone else's baby.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Sounds like you're going to have a great dog; they all need to settle in and find their place in the pack. You know what else you could do, if you have a hard time finding a trainer: get some books. I know there have been some good ones recommended in other threads on this forum...the important thing is the practicing, right? If you consistently practice and instill the behaviours you want, you'll have an awesome dog. Good call on the kennel cough, you probably couldn't get him in a class right now anyway, until he's completely over it, it's so infectious.


----------

